
Hit Me: Inside San Francisco's Founders Fight Club - nickler
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201306/christine-lagorio/hit-me-michael-the-boxer-gym.html
======
nickler
Starting one of these in Vancouver after I got into an industry fundraiser at
www.apronsforgloves.com I've lost 20 lbs, taken a few shots to the head, and
I've got more energy than I had in my 20's.

Any Vancouver entrepreneurs or techies that want to punch me in the face, get
in touch :D.

